# Helene Fischer sieht einfach gut aus-Mix 18x



## Bond (12 Sep. 2010)




----------



## RuhrpottNobby (12 Sep. 2010)

*kann dir da nicht widersprechen, Bond*​


----------



## villah (12 Sep. 2010)

Danke!


----------



## BlueLynne (12 Sep. 2010)

sogar ohne Make Up 

:thx: für Helene :thumbup:


----------



## knopex (12 Sep. 2010)

Helene ist echt ne klasse Frau


----------



## tommy50 (13 Sep. 2010)

super


----------



## couriousu (13 Sep. 2010)

eine Freude für die Augen - ein Graus für die Ohren


----------



## solo (14 Sep. 2010)

eine tolle frau,


----------



## Knobi1062 (14 Sep. 2010)

Kann ich nur zustimmen. echt heiß die Helene


----------



## tassilo (14 Sep. 2010)

Wirklich eine super schöne Frau :thumbup:


----------



## Goldkehle (20 Sep. 2010)

Ja hübsch, - sie geht wieder auf tourne !!!!


----------



## Summertime (20 Sep. 2010)

Die Frau ist ja sehr hübsch aber die Musik. Grauenhaft


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## lederrock (27 Sep. 2010)

klasse danke für helene


----------



## armin (27 Sep. 2010)

ja das stimmt


----------



## jonathan7 (1 Okt. 2010)

Eine Wucht!! Für Aug und besonders die Ohren ein HOCHGENUSS!!!!


----------



## Jone (21 Juli 2012)

Danke für Helene - Ein Traum


----------

